# my AIB Overdraft has just expired



## KARENJ (1 Aug 2009)

I went to the ATM today to take out money ..... no luck .
I have an overdraft facility for some some years now of €2000 it has saved my life so much but with the last 12 months I am always at the €1500 end of it. 
so got a little shock when I could not get money out and saw the balance would at other times allow me to withdraw cash. 
so checked on line when I got home and rang 24hr banking.
 looks like because it has gone over the 2k mark a few times and has not ever been fully paid up at any time it has been canceled.

 So the advice I got is that I must contact my local branch on Tuesday. 
my problem is pay day is next week which is a good thing that will bring up my balance but the mortage is also due on friday looks like tuesday will be very busy for me with 2 bank visits. so AIB & EBS looking forward to seeing ye.


----------



## dewdrop (1 Aug 2009)

Years ago in some banks overdraft limits were subject to annual review. in the case of AIB at least as far as i am concerned i arranged renewal in 2005 and the sanction letter stated in regard to Repayment " your overdraft facility will continue until we contact you or until you wish to have it reviewed". I feel your limit should not be cancelled without reference to you


----------



## jhegarty (1 Aug 2009)

It may be in the fine print that you need to be over €0 for at least 30 days a year.

Not something they enforced before , but in credit crunch Ireland they are.


----------



## KARENJ (1 Aug 2009)

thanks for the replys.
I did not get any notice by letter but that may come in the post yet.
 I guess its the 31st of july that put an end to it. 
Tuesday will tell alot because I only have € 20 to my name right now today.

I have worked hard at trying to repair credit cards and bills over the last year and this last month has finaly been the light at the end of the tunnell until TODAY !


----------



## allthedoyles (1 Aug 2009)

See our latest thread its a similar situation , but with PTSB:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=116539


----------



## dewdrop (2 Aug 2009)

In my view most people who have overdrafts which are overdrawn within the limit most of the time should really have a term loan and no limit on the overdraft.  You will thenquickly learn if you are spending more each month than that which is going into the account.


----------



## suemoo1 (4 Aug 2009)

im with nib and overdraft is 3k a month, we are always in overdraft as hubby now on 3 day week etc so we need it to live, will they take it off us when renewal date up??


----------



## KARENJ (4 Aug 2009)

my advice considering my current experience is to check that it has not gone over the agreed amount and find out the end date, if it never goes over the 3k it will automactaly just carry on.


----------



## lff12 (4 Aug 2009)

Not sure what NIB's policy will be - may depend on what other borrowings you have out with them.  Would try to bring this down as I ran into problems years ago with BOI on this.  They cancelled my overdraft.  I think technically they are within their rights to do it, though it has harsh repercussions.  My short answer was to entirely cease all banking with them (at the time I'd a car loan, current account and VISA card with them) as soon as everything was cleared.  The irony was that when I finally cleared the VISA off they offered me a gold card (go figure that one out for yourself).  I told the guy myself I'd had my current account frozen and car loan recalled and he said it didn't matter as my visa had mostly remained up to date.  Crazy!

Have lived without an overdraft now for over 7 years.


----------



## KARENJ (4 Aug 2009)

latest update...
no call back from the bank today.
but i chanced trying taking out €50 out of my account and have it here in my hand. 
not messing i am going to put it in a frame put it up on the wall as a reminder how bad my money management is and get a grip of things and pay up this overdraft and stop wasting money. 
live on the edge is not fun.


----------

